# Need help guys on how to post this video. All m3 owners must see it



## Crusincali (Jul 21, 2004)

I tried adding the video as a link on here but the file is too big. It is 8mb. Just wandering if anyone can help me to put this video on here?


----------



## mach330 (Sep 24, 2004)

can u email it to me? i can host it...

[email protected]


----------



## Crusincali (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks. I sent you the video. I cant believe these kids were talking major sh*t on m3's. The comments especially mad me mad ("m3's suck" or "Your m3 is slow"). It kinda seems like the kid actually thought the m3 was racing him. But whats even funnier is what happens at the end of the video. Thats what he gets for talking sh*t on m3's.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I smell a repost... and it smells, well... intriguing, but bad. Kinda like a huge doberman plop.


----------

